# My new Gaggia MD64's



## Savo (Apr 9, 2013)

Last week I bought 2 Gaggia MD64s off ebay & they arrived today

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GAGGIA-MD64-COFFEE-GRINDERS-X-2-/400466065047?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item5d3da33697

I had been worrying waiting for them to arrive expecting them to be a mess, they were pretty bad. This looked the worst of the two so I decided to work at it first.






























































I spent a few hours cleaning, I wanted to get one working & will spend longer on the second one.


----------



## Savo (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Savo (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Interesting to see those Savo. Have you tried one or other out yet?


----------



## Savo (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm really happy with the way its turned out. The first coffee I ground was too fine like flour but after a bit of adjustment I managed to pour a single shot of espresso in 25 seconds. I then tried a double & it poured too slow so obviously I need to adjust it a bit more but that's for another day, I am knackered


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Those md64s are good grinders, step less adjustment, 64 mm burrs and great grind consistency, you will be happy with it and not a bad price either!! Easy the match of a mazzer......


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Eek that looked grubby to start with. Scrubbed up better though


----------



## Savo (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks I feel better for that! I contacted a fellow forum member who has one & he recommended it. I have a small plastic cup that fits in the top of the grinder, I'm going to cut a hole in the bottom of it & use the grinder without the hopper (if thats what you call it) Looks far better in the kitchen than I had expected.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah it looks good with the dark coloured Classic


----------



## Savo (Apr 9, 2013)

They are really heavy, the other grinder has a small bit broken out of the plastic casing on the front & is missing its portafilter holder but it seems to work ok. I'm hopefully going to get it really cleaned up tomorrow.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You might be able to sell it on on here


----------



## Savo (Apr 9, 2013)

Here are some pics of the other 1 out in the utility room.

Looks cleaner inside that the other one was










Portafilter holder missing










Case damage


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

At least someone else ere will hav an appreciation of how much work goes into stripping cleaning, servicing and rebuilding a grinder now....


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Do you get any feel for what the burrs are like Savo - do they feel sharp?


----------



## Savo (Apr 9, 2013)

They did feel pretty sharp, I've never seen burrs before so not sure how sharp they should be but my fingers are sore from trying to clean them







haven't taken the 2nd machine apart yet. I might take the tamper bit off the cracked grinder & stick something round the front of it? Or even a totally mad cut up job removing the doser


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

In my humble opinion those burrs look in really good shape....


----------



## Savo (Apr 9, 2013)

Took the 2nd grinder apart today for a clean.

















































I did a quick botch at the front to cover the broken plastic cover

















So I now have two working grinders. Time for a coffee.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

How long did it take you to do the first one?


----------



## Savo (Apr 9, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> How long did it take you to do the first one?


Spent from lunchtime until about 7 or 8 last night but did make the kids their dinner in the middle of it. I was pretty slow. Did a better job today but still managed to spend about 4 hours cleaning


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Does show what I have been harping on about for a long time on here that, IF you are prepared to put the effort into cleaning them up, bargains are to be had, bargains that match the grind quality of MUCH more expensive other brands. Well done......


----------



## Savo (Apr 9, 2013)

All I have to do now is to convince my wife it was a bargain haha, really glad its turned out so well.


----------



## PhilDotC (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi there,

Inspired by your experience and your photos I have just purchased one of these off ebay for a community coffee shop that we are setting up in our village. You don't happen to know where I can get hold of any documentation on the MD64 do you? Such as a user manual or service manual. Also, is there a good place to get spares? The hopper on the one I have bought has a crack in it and I am not sure whether or not we will need to replace the burrs.

Kind regards,


----------

